# Speech Delay Question?



## andypandy2

Hello.

I truly hope that nobody minds if ask a couple of questions?

Basically my 2.5 year old (30 month old) son says perhaps 5 clear words and perhaps 15 'sounds' for things that only his dad and I understand (ie 'eee' for please and 'oo' for choo choo train) but to be honest, unless prompted my son says nothing!

Anyhow, knowing my son's receptive language is very good, can anybody tell me if such delays in speech are a concern and it may be indicative of an underlying issue or if I should stop stressing!

(Just to add, I have 2 girls who were speaking in sentences by my sons age... but everybody tells me boys are much later and not to worry. I did take my son to the Speech and Language drop in and we are waiting on a Speech and Language Assessment.):wacko:


----------



## alibaba24

Hi :flower:

It does seem very common at this age. I am on a few speech and language groups on facebook and there is so many kids this age with a speech delay. 

If his receptive langauge is good I would not stress as much you are doing what you can by having him assessed by speech and language. 

My daughter has a big receptive langauge issue and its really worrying when the unnderstanding is not there. If he can follow simple instruction etc id be less concerned. 

not to take away from your concerns or anything At this age they do expect them to have more words and short sentences so right to be concerned. I am sure your speech assesment will bring you more knowledge and things to work on :)


----------



## RachA

When assessing any issues they look at their understanding as well as actual speech.
As your sons understanding is good I wouldn't start stressing yet although it's obviously good that you are getting him assessed.


----------



## Tor

I think understanding is a lot more important than speech at that age, if his understanding is good then I wouldn't be worrying too much he is still young.


----------



## andypandy2

Thanks for your replies ladies.

A Nursery Nurse visited the house last week as id been speaking to the Health Visitor about how my son is pretty boisterous, always on the go, climber, runner if not in the pushchair etc (he point blank won't hold hands:dohh:) and she gave me some great tips and on that... but, as she was also here about 35 minutes and my little man pretty much said nothing...she also said she'd try speed up the Speech Assessment for me!:winkwink:


----------



## alibaba24

my daughter didnt stop trying to run off until she was 4! :dohh:


----------



## andypandy2

Another piece of advice the lady gave me though was to not put any pressure on my son, as admittedly I am often guilty of saying 'what does Joe say?' After I've given him something and perhaps 'can Joe say choo choo?' If we are playing trains. 
As a result though I have heard VERY FEW words from my son in the last few days...so I'm now feeling worried???


----------



## alibaba24

andypandy2 said:


> Another piece of advice the lady gave me though was to not put any pressure on my son, as admittedly I am often guilty of saying 'what does Joe say?' After I've given him something and perhaps 'can Joe say choo choo?' If we are playing trains.
> As a result though I have heard VERY FEW words from my son in the last few days...so I'm now feeling worried???

That doesn't sound like any type of abnormal amount of pressure. our therapist encouraged this type of language use at given opportunities such as while your playing/reading etc. It wouldn't be different if you were sitting him down with sheets etc and insisting he learn it. 

I get where your coming from though I feel bad about correcting my daughter etc. however she is 5 now and still finding things hard. I try to pick my battles and don't often correct her unless its on something really simple like he/she


----------



## andypandy2

Perhaps Joe was just feeling a bit off it yesterday as by no means has he said much at all, but he did wake up and say 'coco' today which I have never heard him say before... but I think he meant Coco Pops... so an indication he wanted breakfast! And I am also sure that he said 'hi' when the girls were playing hide and seek...so telling them he was going to hide (without the 'de'.)

Small steps, but steps all the same.

May I ask alibaba24 (obviously if you don't mind) a little about your daughters speech and language difficulties ie how old she was when you sought advice? xx


----------



## alibaba24

andypandy2 said:


> Perhaps Joe was just feeling a bit off it yesterday as by no means has he said much at all, but he did wake up and say 'coco' today which I have never heard him say before... but I think he meant Coco Pops... so an indication he wanted breakfast! And I am also sure that he said 'hi' when the girls were playing hide and seek...so telling them he was going to hide (without the 'de'.)
> 
> Small steps, but steps all the same.
> 
> May I ask alibaba24 (obviously if you don't mind) a little about your daughters speech and language difficulties ie how old she was when you sought advice? xx

not at all. she was late in talking age 2 before we had any words at all even single words but due to her being premature etc I wasnt overly concerned. she started talking in sentences but I hadnt realised she was on really learning in phrases. was difficult to spot because at age 3 she was saying things like "whats that?"(perfectly good normal question)+ It wasn't until she started nursery when she turned 3 then picked up on her language being a bit delayed ( I was aware but because she seemed to follow basic command not overly worried) the nursery took the wait and see approach but after the end of that nursery term just before she turned 4 so just less than a year they referred her to speech therapy. speech done an assesment on her and basically her receptive language was very poor. not able to do 2 step instruction. her expressive language was not great either but spoken clearly when copying phrases . Its very complicated but basically when I thought she was understanding things it wasn't the case she had learnt what to expect due to routine etc. her problem is not something that is going to just be corrected after some input from speech and language. her issue is understanding our spoken language. Basically a language disorder. If it was a delay she would be learning language the same as any other child. just later. But she is learning in a completely different way and needs manually taught things that other kids just pick up. such as . who,what,when,where,why?... on,under,over,infront,behind. the list is endless! he/she/her/him is another minefield. I do worry about her future because of this however she has only had 1 year of input from speech and language and has came on massively in that time. she is like a different child and we can have real proper conversations now. :thumbup:

to elaborate further for an example of her would be. her copying a sentence perfectly in perfect order but she couldn't then take those same words and create a new sentence and apply it to a completely different situation. and if she did try words would be missing and be in the wrong order.


----------



## andypandy2

Thank you alibaba24, that is certainly helpful xx

I did think my son's receptive language was very good, however it was only when my husband and I looked at the 30 month old questionnaire that the Nursery Nurse left, we discussed whether my son does actually turn to look when you call his name...we agreed on 'sometimes' as the option...and we also tried the prompt (again one of the questions on the form) 'Joe put the book under the chair...and bless him...he put it in the bin!

Fingers crossed if there are any issues the speech and language assessment...whenever that may be...will flag them up! But ust as you do, we love our monkey a million % whatever xxx


----------



## alibaba24

we sure do love them!! and having these issues is not the end of the world. not to belittle our kids issues they are very very hard but with help they hopfully can make the most of there lives and do well in school.
I mean LOADS of kids dont turn to answer their name. both mine do this still one is 5 one is 16 months. I have videos of my daughter and I call her name. she ignores. I say do you want a sweetie she is over like a flash. the fact your boy even tried to do the instruction and go and put it somewhere is great. my daughter was not interested in trying to follow instruction this age 

there is a lady on a group I am on with a specific language impairment . and she is a nursery nurse. still finds certain language tricky but living a happy and successful life 

keep us posted 
:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

I didn't talk until I was 3. I got diagnosed with dyslexia as a child and ASD as an adult (but clearly had it all my life) I don't think speech delays are the end of the world. Sure we want our kids to be perfect and have no difficulties in life. I have an 8 year old with classic autism. But we just play what cards we get dealt. With the right help your child shouldn't find many difficulties in life, I'm a qualified accountant and that's fine for me. My sister who is also dyslexic and her spelling is terrible now has no trouble in verbal communication and training to be a forensic scientist. She gets extra help in University which is great. So the only time your child might struggle (in the UK at least) is in college where they have cut additional needs funding. I really hope they fix this by the time my son goes to college.

Its great that your son is following instructions. My son can to a degree. He currently working on 3 word instructions with the help of school. Keep the instructions short and clear. So if you want him to get his shoes on, say his name and shoes on. It might be the case he's trying to working out all the words in between, but since you tried a longer sentence this might not be an issue.


----------



## Tor

Its good that he at least got the instruction to some extent even if it wasn't 100% right, have you had his hearing tested? Maybe he is just struggling to hear everything.


----------



## andypandy2

I took my son to the doctor last week to check for glue ear and all was fine.
I did ask the doctor if she thought my son needed a full hearing test and the doctor said if I was seriously concerned then we could do that...but actually, after telling me about how her third child (also a boy,) didn't speak until three, I felt almost silly for going to the doctor and told her I'd just see how things went along! 
Funnily enough, it was in frustrated hindsight this afternoon that I actually rung the doctors and have asked for that doctor to refer my son. 
I'm pretty sure my son's hearing is ok however I'd kick myself if I was wrong! Xx


----------



## alibaba24

andypandy2 said:


> I took my son to the doctor last week to check for glue ear and all was fine.
> I did ask the doctor if she thought my son needed a full hearing test and the doctor said if I was seriously concerned then we could do that...but actually, after telling me about how her third child (also a boy,) didn't speak until three, I felt almost silly for going to the doctor and told her I'd just see how things went along!
> Funnily enough, it was in frustrated hindsight this afternoon that I actually rung the doctors and have asked for that doctor to refer my son.
> I'm pretty sure my son's hearing is ok however I'd kick myself if I was wrong! Xx

I always just check anyway for my own peace of mind :blush:


----------



## andypandy2

Yes, and peace of mind is important! I'd rather feel daft than get down a road to find things could've been sorted quickly. Will let you know the outcome of any hearing tests and the speech assessment (whenever we get to the top of that list!) Xx


----------



## RachA

andypandy2 said:


> Another piece of advice the lady gave me though was to not put any pressure on my son, as admittedly I am often guilty of saying 'what does Joe say?' After I've given him something and perhaps 'can Joe say choo choo?' If we are playing trains.
> As a result though I have heard VERY FEW words from my son in the last few days...so I'm now feeling worried???

I wouldn't have thought that those types of things are pressure. I would take them as normal intereaction between you and your son. 
I would think tey are maybe getting at you sitting down with him with the sole purpose of 'teaching' him words or if he doesn't say what you want asking him again and again to repeat him.

And definitly get the hearing test done. Although be warned that he may not cooperate fully!! We had to take DD 3 or 4 times as she'd get fed up and after a while deliberately switch off!!


----------



## andypandy2

Oh no, is it that tricky! And my son is a run around or climb type of boy or boredom sets in!! :wacko:

On a positive note my son's speech assessment came through the post. It's on the 25th! It's a step forward :thumbup:


----------



## alibaba24

not too far away at all!


----------



## RachA

andypandy2 said:


> Oh no, is it that tricky! And my son is a run around or climb type of boy or boredom sets in!! :wacko:
> 
> On a positive note my son's speech assessment came through the post. It's on the 25th! It's a step forward :thumbup:

Hopefully he'll be fine. The problem that we had was that she was too old for one of the tests but her understanding wasn't good enough for the other. They then have to get a certain number of readings for each frequency. Esther two do it twice but then totally not respond on the third time!!


----------



## andypandy2

Thank you for that heads up girls, at least I can now anticipate that the hearing test may not be easy sailing!!!
Not a great afternoon this aft. Little man when from cuddles on the sofa watching telly and giving constant kisses to throwing a piece of cutlery at my daughter at tea time (because he'd finished his sausages and she hadn't,) soaking the laptop with a cup of water (no idea why) and hitting me several times because I didn't give him a desert! 
Toddler behavior? (Never had this with my girls, but then never had a boy before.)
Attention seeking because he cannot speak? 
Sign of an underlying issue? (As as I said he is a runner and a climber too!)
No idea...probably just over analysing everything now xxx


----------



## alibaba24

sounds very typical toddler to me x


----------



## andypandy2

Thank you xx


----------



## RachA

Sounds like just typical toddler behaviour. Not just a bit thing either-my daughter was just as bad as my son with things like that!!


----------



## Boo44

Hi andypandy your son sounds similar to where my son was when I sought SLT advice. 

I think he was 20 months when I noticed he was behind his friends with speaking. He had learnt things like 'mama' and 'dada' and 'car' but most of his speech was sounds so like your son, we could interpret him but most couldn't. He said 'ahhh' for bye and 'hmm' for yes and used all the animal sounds under the sun. He adopted his own sign language which I had never taught him as well. I basically asked my HV for a speech referral when he was 22 months and it came through about 2 months later which is quite quick I think.
At his first assessment they thought he may have a speech disorder. His communication was always great, he smiled had eye contact, played and would follow two step commands perfectly. But there was an obvious lag with actual speech.
I ended up getting private SLT for him as the waiting list for therapy was 5 months and I wasn't sure how I could wait 5 months knowing he may possibly have a disorder but not getting him any help. The private SLT just described him as having an 'unusual' speech development pattern and identified that he had missed some crucial sounds that most babies pick up first like 'b' and 'p'. She spent a few sessions on those sounds and lo and behold he started being able to reproduce them. 
After this he very very quickly picked up speaking in 'proper' words and 4 months after first being assessed he was speaking like all of his peers. It's almost like he just needed that initial barrier breaking down. His speech is normal for his age now and they have said he doesn't have a disorder after all.

I'm not saying that is what happens with all children obv, but I thought I would comment as the way your son makes sounds rather than words resonated with me! Just a glimmer of hope really as it was this time last year I was just considering ringing my HV and I was full of anxiety with it all, and fast forward a year and here we are. Good luck!


----------



## andypandy2

Thank you so much for the reply! That really helps!!
In the variety of sounds my son makes it is very clear to me (now that I have done some research) that he has very few of those many initial consonant sounds (like you said) that a baby/young toddler first learns...and just as in the case of your little one, I hope he can receive some therapy and progresses!!!
And even if this is not the case, the lovely Nursery Nurse came back today to see how we were getting on with the good advice she gave us (in regards my monkey's behaviour)...so even if my son does have other issues, I feel there is a good support network out there! Xxxx


----------



## sethsmummy

Alibaba we have the he/she etc mine field too :hugs: it will get easier. 

My little guy has a speech delay. We noticed it really early at one and a a half. He went from saying a few words to none at all. He would just grunt and point/lead. We have had SALT input since just before his second birthday. At 3 he started with two and three word sentences and now at 5and a half he can hold a conversation. He doesn't always understand and we have to do a lot of explaining but compared to a couple years ago he is doing amazing. He can't pronounce some letters and words but always tried his obese. He's about the level of a normal three year old now. He doesn't understand clear instructions so we have to do lots of short instructions for him for example if we want him to get something we have to direct him near the object. Then tell him what he needs to get as then sometimes spend as much as twenty minutes getting him to understand what he needs even though it can be right in front of him. 

Seth has other problems on top of his speech but I think even if he didn't have those he would still have his speech problems. He doesn't understand the whole he/she concept and often calls then the oposite which less to some dirty looks from people whom don't know him. He also struggles with the on/under/beside/in front/behind 


Your not putting too much pressure on. We were told to encourage him saying things. But if we were to say " what does Seth say" we would ten have to add the please on so that it helps him learn the Word. He used to say "peesshh" lol so cute. Xxx


----------



## alibaba24

sethsmummy said:


> Alibaba we have the he/she etc mine field too :hugs: it will get easier.
> 
> My little guy has a speech delay. We noticed it really early at one and a a half. He went from saying a few words to none at all. He would just grunt and point/lead. We have had SALT input since just before his second birthday. At 3 he started with two and three word sentences and now at 5and a half he can hold a conversation. He doesn't always understand and we have to do a lot of explaining but compared to a couple years ago he is doing amazing. He can't pronounce some letters and words but always tried his obese. He's about the level of a normal three year old now. He doesn't understand clear instructions so we have to do lots of short instructions for him for example if we want him to get something we have to direct him near the object. Then tell him what he needs to get as then sometimes spend as much as twenty minutes getting him to understand what he needs even though it can be right in front of him.
> 
> Seth has other problems on top of his speech but I think even if he didn't have those he would still have his speech problems. He doesn't understand the whole he/she concept and often calls then the oposite which less to some dirty looks from people whom don't know him. He also struggles with the on/under/beside/in front/behind
> 
> 
> Your not putting too much pressure on. We were told to encourage him saying things. But if we were to say " what does Seth say" we would ten have to add the please on so that it helps him learn the Word. He used to say "peesshh" lol so cute. Xxx



how old is he now? 6 Months ago my daughters speech and language was put at ane of 3. she got very confused about on and under but now its as natural to her as breathing so it will happen im sure. he/she/her/him is a complete nightmare. first everyone was he. at the moment everyone is she :wacko: its hard but once they learn it they learn it. i think its like learning to teach them manually rather than naturally but hopefully they will learn it in the end


----------



## sethsmummy

He's five and a half :) xxx


----------



## alibaba24

same as my daughter :) x


----------



## andypandy2

Girls my second daughter went through a phase at about 4 of calling people 'it'. So she'd point at say a little girl that had asked her to play and loudly tell me 'IT asked me to play!!' x
In regards concepts such as under, on top of, behind or even the he/she concept etc..I worked as a Teaching Assistant for children with ASD for many years and actually feel I have strategies and games in regards such targets...it's just where to start with my own toddler beyond all the things i do naturally (chatting, singing, reading), that I feel phased! Silly I know! Xx


----------



## sethsmummy

It's not silky Hun. For some reason it's always harder with your own children. My sons nursery are helping him work on his he she thing and we're working on the others at home. Well when I'm at home lol. Currently in hospital with ds3 so that put a kibosh on Seths home learning for a week xx


----------

